# My boobies are happy!



## ClaireAvril (Oct 12, 2008)

As I mentioned in another post.. I finally went to a proper lingerie store and got a professional bra fitting..
I want to profess my happiness from the top of the CN Tower.. because now.. I have bought probably the first bra that fits me properly.. I'll bend over and I won't be spilling out, won't have to adjust, you won't see bubbles through my t-shirt.. I will finally be comfortable!

I heard that on average 80% of women wear the wrong bra size.  So we should take advatage of fittings.. which are usually free.. even if you think you're wearing the right size.

I was wearing size d38/d36 when I really am DD36-38 (which is the same as an E).. she also gave me tips like.. 

- the middle part of the bra between the cups should be touching or flat against your skin... 
-the band of the bra should be at the same level as the bottom cups.. and 
-most importantly you should comfortable enough to forget that you're even wearing a bra.. tighter isn't better

why didn't I know this stuff?

I will NEVER go back to La Senza for bras.. they are just fashion bras and are not meant for big knockers.  Just wish I did all of this sooner.


----------



## florabundance (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm so happy for you! I'm a 30F, so i know exactly how u feel....but what's funny is that ever since La Senza started doing bigger sizes, i've found that their bra's are the best thing for me...who'd of thought


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Oct 12, 2008)

But wait! You didn't tell us where you got your bra? Or is that not the point...or did you tell us but my tiredness is making my brain fuzzy? Either way, I'm happy for you! I need to take those tips with me to the mall IMMEDIATELY because I can't find a "real" bra to wear. I have to "readjust" every few minutes, and I feel horrid when I wear tighter shirts because I know it looks like there are midgets trying to escape 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *cries*


----------



## carandru (Oct 12, 2008)

Omg, I soooo need to get a professional fitting and I don't even have big boobies.  I always just feel like I wear some weird in between size that most retailers don't carry.  I always measure to a 32D which they never have or only have in the non cute granny bras.  So instead, I get the 34C where one cup is usually two small or 34D where the cups gap on the side. Both not cute. But, I have been trying to make it work.

I think I'm going to drag my sister w/ me to  a bra shop and get a professional fitting.  She's in stuffing her twins in a 36DD for years, nevamind the fact that they blatantly don't fit.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 12, 2008)

The right bra of the right size is heaven sent!  Congrats - it really is life changing!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes..I agree...I was wearing a 36C ...after going and having a professional fitting I am a 34DD (YEAH BABY!!!)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just love the sound of the D ...How pathetic am I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But the fit is just heavenly...No back pain..and I could stop  pulling my bra off in the car when I left work thru the underarms of my shirt!!


----------



## mindlessgapgirl (Oct 12, 2008)

lol. the first time i ever had a proper bra fitting - the sales assistant measured me as a 34G (and i had been wearing a 38 DD!). It felt SO awesome to finally have a bra that fit, it just sucks that they are so expensive. i always ordered mine from figleaves or bravissimo - they have good styles for larger sizes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 However, 3 weeks ago I went in for a breast reduction and now i am excited to be able to go to a regular bra store and buy something pretty...yay, finally!


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey.....Sounds good...Where'd did you go if you don't mind me asking???


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacAddict_Sami* 

 
_Hey.....Sounds good...Where'd did you go if you don't mind me asking???_

 
Oooo a fellow Torontonian
I went to Tryst Lingerie on Queen West.  I believe it was between Spadina and Bathurst.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mindlessgapgirl* 

 
_lol. the first time i ever had a proper bra fitting - the sales assistant measured me as a 34G (and i had been wearing a 38 DD!). It felt SO awesome to finally have a bra that fit, it just sucks that they are so expensive. i always ordered mine from figleaves or bravissimo - they have good styles for larger sizes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 However, 3 weeks ago I went in for a breast reduction and now i am excited to be able to go to a regular bra store and buy something pretty...yay, finally!_

 
The bras at the store were mostly on the expensive side.. The one that I wanted was 90$.. didn't get it because they didn't have black in stock.. so when they get it in I will splurge on it.
I went to the Bay yesterday @ Yorkdale they had a sale 25% off some of the bras.. including calvin klein.
Now I feel so much more comfortable and motivated to go bra shopping.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 12, 2008)

I know what you mean.
I used to think I was a 36D for the longest time. Then I went to get professionally fitted at this froufrou lingerie boutique and I was fitted with a 30G! WHAT?! I know. But I felt so much more comfortable and I looked better in my clothes!
One bra cost about 100 bucks but a good bra is a great investment.

Unforunately, I'm still a growing girl. Who knows? I might get into the Hs or Is!!! eek


----------



## gigglegirl (Oct 13, 2008)

question: do they measure you while wearing clothes or do you have to grin and bear it and have some woman fit you whilst you are in your current bra?? I'm quite self conscious!


----------



## miss_dre (Oct 13, 2008)

You can keep your clothes on while they measure you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





And congrats on finding the perfect bra!!


----------



## MzEmo (Oct 14, 2008)

wow i really need one. im usually a 36c victorias secret but at now im a 36d in there bras. i dont even think that my bazzookas grew.


----------



## yodagirl (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_The right bra of the right size is heaven sent! Congrats - it really is life changing!_

 
I totally agree! It can make such a huge difference when you have the right size


----------



## Beauty Mark (Oct 14, 2008)

A well-fitting bra is hard to find. Congrats; it may be pricey, but if you're on the larger side, it will be worth it. I think ill-fitting bras that don't support your breasts can do a number on your back


----------



## carandru (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *H0NEYLOVE* 

 
_wow i really need one. im usually a 36c victorias secret but at now im a 36d in there bras. i dont even think that my bazzookas grew._

 
Man I swear Vicky Sec just makes up there own sizes.  But it also depends on the shape and cut of the bra.  I still have a hard time finding my actual size in anything they sell...grrrr.


----------



## xwp (Oct 14, 2008)

I am a 36F and the only bras I use come from Freya and Fantasie, from Figleaves. I really love these bras and recommend them to all my friends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 La senza bras are just crap, they do look fine, but that's it. All my senza fit very bad and loose elasticy after a while...


----------



## n_c (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xwp* 

 
_I am a 36F and the only bras I use come from Freya and Fantasie, from Figleaves. I really love these bras and recommend them to all my friends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 La senza bras are just crap, they do look fine, but that's it. All my senza fit very bad and loose elasticy after a while..._

 

Which from the fantasie line would you recommend? I hate pointy boobs btw. TIA!


----------



## ohnna-lee (Oct 14, 2008)

Nordstrom has a line of bras made for the bigger busted women. I believe it's Freya. If you wait til the half yearly sales you can get yourself really great bras for a very reasonable price.

I got measured too and love it. I went from wearing 34B-C to 32C-D depending on demi or full coverage, YAY for wearing the right size. Now if they could only do that with jeans!


----------



## concertina (Oct 14, 2008)

Welcome to the club, girl!!

I haven't been able to buy a bra from a 'normal' store since 2005!! Even after my breast reduction, I was an 'odd' size (from a 38H to a 36EE). There is truly nothing like having a properly fitted bra. 

I am amazed at women that will spend tons of money on clothing but refuse to buy a bra from anywhere but Wal-Mart. You don't build a house without a foundation, do you?!


----------



## xwp (Oct 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_Which from the fantasie line would you recommend? I hate pointy boobs btw. TIA!_

 
I have the opposite to pointy boobs, so I'm not sure. My sister has small, pointy and she loves balconette bras, full cup can give even more pointy ones. She recommends "Allure" moulded t-shirtbra from Fantasie, and avoid "belle full cup", just look at the model to see how it look on her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



http://www.figleaves.com/uk/product....age=pm_ev-6000


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xwp* 

 
_I am a 36F and the only bras I use come from Freya and Fantasie, from Figleaves. I really love these bras and recommend them to all my friends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 La senza bras are just crap, they do look fine, but that's it. All my senza fit very bad and loose elasticy after a while..._

 
You're right they do get stretchy after a bit. They do look nice... and they always have something on sale.. but for me just not practical.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 18, 2008)

*Ok.. now another slight dilemma..*

Hopefully someone can help me.. I am looking for a t-shirt bra.. seamless doesn't show through your shirt because I wear a lot of those plain h&m shirts.
I've been to the Bay and Sears and briefly looked in La Senza.. (ugh) for something.. they Bay and Sears had many.. but only for sizes A-C.. 

Where can I find one??!?!?  I hate that these lace bras show through my shirt.

C


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Oct 18, 2008)

I need to do this!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 18, 2008)

maybe figleaves.com?


----------



## concertina (Oct 21, 2008)

I think this might work for you:

http://www.figleaves.com/us/product....3-p76192-front

This one also looks good and smoothing:

http://www.figleaves.com/us/product....-p598470-front


----------



## sheisfree (Oct 21, 2008)

The best bra I ever bought was the one Oprah recommended on her show (Le Mystere I think), but it was expensive, like $70. I have a hard time finding good bras, even with fittings. I have always had big boobs, but after having a baby and gaining weight, they got even bigger. Ugh.


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Oct 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_*Ok.. now another slight dilemma..*

Hopefully someone can help me.. I am looking for a t-shirt bra.. seamless doesn't show through your shirt because I wear a lot of those plain h&m shirts.
I've been to the Bay and Sears and briefly looked in La Senza.. (ugh) for something.. they Bay and Sears had many.. but only for sizes A-C.. 

Where can I find one??!?!?  I hate that these lace bras show through my shirt.

C_

 
Try "Changes" on queen; it's just west of the MuchMusic building or "Secret from your sister" on bathurst and bloor... Both, a bit pricey but sometimes, they have some decent sales....


----------

